
Ask HN: What should I read while offline for a year? - bgroat
I want to spend a year doing more focused, dedicated studying.<p>That means avoiding checking websites regularly (including this one) and avoiding following the big shiny things.<p>However, I want to keep growing as a developer.<p>I&#x27;m currently employed as a web developer (React) however, I&#x27;m also interested in AI, Distributed Systems, Security, and general computer science (I&#x27;m a self-taught coder).<p>What are your favourite (paper) resources for studying these subjects?
======
fsflyer
A large list of mostly CS academic papers briefly explained.
[https://blog.acolyer.org](https://blog.acolyer.org)

------
christopherbalz
I am enjoying "Quantum Computing for Everyone". It's by an MIT math professor,
and is certainly for "everyone" . . . who wants to learn quantum techniques
for linear algebra (e.g., everyone who wants to do some serious work).

